# (دورة التبريد شرح بعربي)



## jouini87 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
*قوانين التبريد: *​ 


قبل أن نخوض في تفاصيل دورة التبريد يجب أن نتعرف أولا على بعض القوانين الأساسية والتي تعتمد عليها جميع أنظمة التبريد وهي خمسة قوانين أساسية وهي : 

الموائع تمتص الحرارة عندما تتحول من الحالة السائلة إلى الحالة الغازية ( من سائل إلى بخار ) وتطرد الحرارة عند تحولها من بخار إلى سائل . ​
يغير المائع حالته عند درجة حرارة وضغط ثابتين . ​
تنتقل الحرارة فقط من الجسم الذي درجة حرارته أعلى إلى الجسم الذي درجة حرارته أقل من الجسم الساخن إلى الجسم البارد ). ​
الأجزاء المعدنية للمبخر والمكثف يجب أن تكون جيدة التوصيل للحرارة ويجب إختيار المعدن الذي لا يتفاعل مع وسيط التبريد ويعتبر النحاس الأصفر والنحاس الاحمر وألألومنيوم هي أكثر المعادن شيوعاً . ​
الطاقة الحرارية وأشكال الطاقة الأخرى قابلة للتحول من أى صورة إلى أخرى فعلى سبيل المثال ، يمكن تحول الطاقة الكهربائية إلى طاقة حرارية ، وبلعكس يمكن تحول الطاقة الحرارية إلى طاقة كهربائية ، وكذا تحول الطاقة الحرارية إلى طاقة ميكطانيكية وهكذا . ​
*دائرة التبريد الأساسية :*​


كما ذكرنا أن أي سائل يتبخر ويتكثف وهو التغير ما بين الحالة السائلة والحالة الغازية فعند التبخر يجب أن يحصل السائل على الحرارة الكامنة للتبخر بينما عند التكثيف يتم طرد الحرارة الكامنة مرة أخرى . 

ويتكون أى دائرة تبريد ميكانيكية من اربعة أجزاء رئيسية هي :​




الضاغط Compressr 
المكثف Condenser ​
صمام التحكم Control Valve ​
المبخرة Evapoator ​
وسوف نتحدث بالتفصيل عن هذه الاجزاء الرئيسية خلال الفصول القادمة ولكننا سناخذ فكرة سريعة عن هذا الأجزاء خلال هذا المقال .​



*دورة انضغاط البخار : *

تسمى دورة انضغاط البخار بهذا الاسم نظرا لأن الضاغط يقوم بضغط بخار وسيط التبريد من الضغط المنخفض إلى الضغط العالى ، وهذا الانضغاط يحدث انتقال للطاقة الحرارية من داخل الحيز المبرد إلى الخارج .
حيث يقوم الضاغط بنقل الحرارة من مكان إلى آخر فإنه قد يسمى أيضا بالطلمبة الحرارية Heat Pump 
ويتكون نظام التبريد أساساً من جانب الضغط العالى وجانب الضغط المنخفض ، ويتمكن تتبع دورة تبريد بسيطة كالموضحة في شكل 3 -1 ، ​
​









​





بداية من خزان السائل Liquid receiver ( أ) وهو عبارة عن وعاء يستعمل في تخزين سائل وسيط التبريد كاحتياطي في دورة التبريد ، ويركب بعد المكثف مباشراً. 

ويجب أن يكون حجم خزان السائل كبيراً لاستيعاب كل شحنة وسيط التبريد بالمجموعة في حالة سائلة ، ويكون وسيط التبريد ذو ضغط عالى ، حيث يمر بعد ذلك على جهاز للتحكم في انسياب وسيط التبريد ( ب) خافض الضغط .
وبعد ذلك يمر وسيط التبريد إلى المبخر ( ج ) وعنده يكون المبخرتحت ضغط منخفض ، وهنا يتبخر وسيط التبريد وسيط التبريد ويمتص الحرارة من الحيز المبرد . 
ثم يمر البخار بعد ذلك أي الضاغط عن طريق صمام السحب ( د ) والضاغط المستخدم هنا هو الضاغط الترددى ذي الكباس وهو أكثر أنواع الضواغط شيوعاً حيث تعمل هذه الضواغط في دورة ثنائية الأشواط .
وعند هبوط المكبس خلال شوط السحب ويفتح حمام السحب ( د ) ليسمح بدخول البخار القادم من المبخر ويقفل هذا الصمام مرة أخرى عند نهاية الشوط ليبدا شوط الانضغاط ويكون الضغط داخل اسطوانة الضاغط أعلى من الضغط في ماسورة الطرد فيفتح صمام الطرد ( ه ) ويطرد البخار المضغوط إلى المكثف ( و ) وتكون درجة حرارة البخار المضغوط عالية جدا وخلال المكثف ، تنتقل الحرارة من وسيط التبريد إلى الوسط المحيط ( الهواء أو الماء ) حسب نوع المكثف المستخدم وبذلك يتخلص وسيط التبريد من الحرارة ويتكثف إلى سائل ، ويعود السائل إلى خزان السائل ( أ) حيث تبدأ الدورة من جديد مرة أخرى . والآن سوف نبدأ في التحدث عن عناصر دائرة التبريد الأساسية ونبدأ أولاً بالضاغط .​
​




*الضاغط Compressor *

وظيفة الضاغط في دورة الانضعاط هي رفع ضغط البخار الجاف من الضغط المنخفض إلى الضغط العالى للمكثف ، ويعتبر الضاغط أحد الأجزاء الرئيسية في أى دوؤة تبريد ميكانيكية فبدون الضاغط لايمكن حدوث دورة التبريد وإعادة سائل التبريد إلى حالته الأصلية من حيث المحتوى الحرارى . 
والغرض من استخدام الضاغط هو رفع ضغط وسيط التبريد القادم من المبخر لضغط مناظر لدرجة حرارة تشبع أعلى من درجة حرارة الجو المحيط أو الوسط المحيط وهذا يؤدي إلى حدوث التبادل الحرارى بين وسيط التبريد بالمكثف والوسط المحيط كما أنه يؤدي إلى تكثيف وسيط التبريد وتصنع الضواغط بأشكال وأحجام وتصميمات مختلفة وعموماً تنقسم الضواغط إلى : 
( أ) ضواغط ترددية .
(ب) ضواغط دورانية .
(ج) ضواغط طاردة مركزية .
(د) ضواغط حلزونية .​
​




المكثف Condenser 

المكثف هو احد عناصر الرئيسية في أى دورة تبريد ، ووظيفة المكثف في دورة انضغاط البخار هي استقبال بخار وسيط التبريد الساخن العالي الضغط والقادم من الضاغط ، وتخليصه من الحرارة التي امتصها في المبخر وهذه الحرارة عبارة عن حرارة التحميض والحرارة الكامنه وكذلك الحرارة الناتجة عن شغل الضاغط وتطرد هذه الحرارة إلى الوسط المحيط فإذا كان الوسط المحيط هو الهواء سمي المكثف بالمكثف المبرد بالهواء ( هوائياً ) وإذا كان الوسط المحيط ماء سمى المكثف بالمكثف المبرد بالماء ( مائيا) أما إذا كان التبريد بالمكثف وسيط التبريد مرة أخرى إلى سائل . ​
​




*صمام التحكم Control Valve *

الغرض من صمام التحكم هو التحكم في سريان وسيط التبريد التبريد من جانب المكثف ذي الضغط العالى في الدورة إلى المبخر ذي الضاغط المنخفض . ففى هذا الصمام يتم خفض ضغط سائل التبريد القادم من المكثف وتبعاً لذلك درجة حرارة التشبع ، حيث أن لكل ضغط توجد درجة حرارة تشبع معنية . 
ولكن بدون تغير في الانثالبى ومعنى ذلك أن كمية الحرارة الموجودة في سائل قبل دخولها صمام التحكم تساوى كمية الحرارة بعد خروجها من الصمام ، ولكن سائل التبريد سيكون عند ضغط منخفض ودرجة حرارة منخفضة وهي درجة حرارة التشبع عند هذا الضغط .
ويتحقق خفض الضغط باستخدام فوهة ذات سريان متغير إما من درجة التحكم أو ذات وضعين ويمكن تقسيم صمامات التحكم في سائل وسيط التريد إلى : ​
​



*صمام التحكم اليدوي .* 
*عوامة جانب الضغط المنخفض. *
*عوامة جانب الضغط العالى .* 
*الأنبوية الشعرية .* 
*صمام التمدد الاتوماتيكي .* ​
*صمام التمدد الثرموستاتى .* 
*المبخر Evaporator *


الغرض من المبخرة في دورة التبريد هو استقبال وسيط التبريد ذي الضغط المنخفض ودرجة الحرارة المنخفضة ، والقادم من صمام التحكم ، وجعله في ملامس حرارى ملاصق مع الحمل ويستمد وسيط التبريد حرارته الكامنة للتبخر من الحمل وأى كمية حرارة تمتص في المبخر تحول جزءا من السائل عند درجة حرارة التشبع إلى بخار عند نفس الضغط ودرجة الحرارة وتنقسم المبخرات إلى نوعين رئيسيين هما : ​



نظام جاف . 
نظام الغمر. 
*الأجزاء الاضافية في دورة التبريد :*


وهناك أجزاء أخرى في دورة التبريد ضرورية لسلامة عمل هذه الأجراء الرئيسية أو تمكينها من أداء عملها وسوف تجد هذه الأجزاء في أى وحدة تبريد سواء أكانت هذه الوحدة وحدة تبريد تجارية أو صناعية أو وحدة تبريد منزلية وهذه الأجزاء الإضافية هي : ​



المجتمع Accumulator وهو جهاز أمان لمنع سائل وسيط التبريد من المرورإلى خط السحب ومنه إلى الضاغط ويوجد في دائرة التبريد التي تستعمل الأنبوبة الشعرية . 
فاصل الزيت Oil Separator ويوجد في وحدات التبريد التي تعمل في درجات حرارة منخفضة جداً كفريزرات التبريد العميق، حيث يوجد فاصل الويت بين خط الطرد للضاغط والمكثف ، والغرض الأساسي من فاصل الزيت هو تخلص بخار وسيط التبريد الساخن ذو الضغط العالى من الزيت الزائد والغير مرغوب فيه بالنسبة لأجزاء الدائرة الأخرى مثل المكثف والمبخر ، حيث يتم فصل الزيت وإعادته الى علبة مرفق الضاغط عن طريق ماسورة وسوف نشرح ذلك بالتفصيل فيما بعد : 
وهناك عناصر أخرى مهمة أيضا لازمة لسلامة عمل الأجزاء الرئيسية وهي المبادل الحرارى ، والمجفف ، وخزان السائل ، وبالنسبة للدوائر الكهربائية فيوجد الثرموستات وهو ضابط الحرارة وضابط الضغط العالى ، وضابط الضغط المنخفض وغيرها من العناصر الهامة . ​

*الرسوم البيانية لدورة ذات انضغاط البخار : *​
*دورة التبريد الكاملة :*


سوف نناقش الآن تصرف وسيط التبريد خلال دورة التبريد خلال دورة التبريد الكاملة بأعتبار أن كميته رطل واحد وبصرف النظر عن حالته سواء كان سائل أم بخار . 

وكذلك بفرض أن وسيط التبريد نقى تماما ، باهمال تأثير زيوت التزييت والعناصر الأخرى ، ففى شكل ( 3 - 2 ) يتضح أن أى دورة تبريد تتركب أساسا من أربع عمليات هي :​
​








​



عملية تحدث في الضاغط حيث يدفع بخار وسيط التبريد من نقطة ( أ ) إلى نقطة ( ب ). وتكون هذه العملية متساوية الأنتروبي . 
والعملية الثانية تحدث في المكثف تحت ضغط ثابت فينتزع الهواء أو الماء الحرارة الزائدة Super - Heat ثم الحرارة الكامنة من وسيط التبريد وتتم هذه العملية من نقطة ( ب ) إلى نقطة ( ج ) . 

والعملية الثالثة وتتم خلال صمام التحكم تحت كمية حرارة ثابتة ( تحت ثبوت الانثالبى ) وفيه ينخفض الضغط ودرجة الحرارة ولكن تظل كمية الحرارة ثابتة كما هى وتتمثل هذه العملية من نقطة ( ج ) إلى نقطة ( د ) . 
وأخيرا العملية الربعة حيث تحدث في المبخرة وهذه العملية تحدث تحت ضغط ثابت وفيه يمتص المبخر الحرارة من الحيز المراد تبريدة وفيه يتحول سائل التبريد إلى بخار مع ثبات كل من الضغط ودرجة الحرارة وتتمثل هذه العملية من نقطة ( د ) إلى نقطة ( أ ) وهكذا تتكرر دورة التبريد مرة ثانية . ​





​ 



مقال من كتاب

كتاب تكنلوجيا التبريد ​
​


----------



## jouini87 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠٠


----------



## 000403 (30 نوفمبر 2009)

*******************thank you*************************


----------



## سمير شربك (30 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على الشروحات المفيدة


----------



## jouini87 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك أخي


----------



## allal1968 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الشرح المبسط.
ارجو اطلاعي عن كيفية التسجيل في تونس سات. شكرا.


----------



## عماد داود (20 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (25 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## رزق نصر (26 مايو 2010)

بالتوفيق ان شاء اللة


----------



## فاضل العلي (27 مايو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا *​


----------



## ابووليد صلاح (27 مايو 2010)

جزاكم اللة كل خير وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## رودينات (23 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على الشرح السهل المبسط وزادكم الله علما


----------



## محمد موسى احمد1 (4 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات المفيده


----------



## خادم محمد (4 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم أشكرك حبيبي أنا عملت save as على هاي الصفحة عندي


----------



## خالد على الامام (21 أغسطس 2010)

مجهووووووووووووووووووووووووووود رااااااااااااااائع الف شكر


----------



## كمال تلاوي (23 يناير 2011)

معلومات مهمة فعلا


----------



## حسام محمد (23 يناير 2011)

يسلمو وبانتظار المزيد


----------



## كمال تلاوي (23 يناير 2011)

الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## كمال تلاوي (23 يناير 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم[


----------



## كمال تلاوي (23 يناير 2011)

مشكور أخي


----------



## eng - mahmoud (24 يناير 2011)

مشكور يا صاح


----------



## goor20 (25 يناير 2011)

thank u


----------



## رشيد اسرار (20 فبراير 2011)

ماه







ي فائدة السلونيت فالف


----------



## ام سلمه (8 أبريل 2011)

اشكرك جدا


----------



## zaeim84 (8 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## م.النعيمي (19 أبريل 2011)

الله يزيدك من علمو


----------



## md beida (21 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا على الشرح**
جزاك الله خيرا *


----------



## ضياء السيد شلبى (26 أبريل 2011)

اين الشرح


----------



## بشار النعيمي (19 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك
ورحم الله والديك


----------



## أم بروم (11 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## ahmed_foash (21 يوليو 2011)

thanks for the information


----------



## goor20 (21 يوليو 2011)

tnx


----------



## محمد ريحاوي (23 يوليو 2011)

شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## محمد ريحاوي (23 يوليو 2011)

الهم لك الحمد والشكر


----------



## محمد ريحاوي (23 يوليو 2011)

_ان اعظم هندسه في الوجود ان يبني الانسان جسرا من الامل فوق بحر من اليأس_ 


اللهم اللهمنا الحكمه في امورنا واهلك من لايخافك ولايرحمنا فأنك ارحم الراحمين


----------



## waleed almasry (23 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع مفيد


----------



## محمود33 (13 يناير 2012)

ماعند شي أجازيكم بي


----------



## eng/gladiator (6 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

